# Teen Furries?



## 1337intellect (Jan 4, 2007)

Any teen furries around here. I don't care about specifics, just that you are one and 2 interesting facts about you.


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm 19...20 in a year, does that count?

Two facts:
I am cat otherkin in real life.
I am a witch. Although since I think a lot of people on this board already know that I'm a witch, I'll give ya another fact.
Before I even knew the furry fandom existed, my favorite pastime was making my favorite movie and book characters into furries, and I still have the first picture I ever drew of Christine and Erik from Phantom of the Opera.  Erik's a black leopard and Christine's a white kitty.  If I ever find it in my closet I'll post it on FA.


----------



## 1337intellect (Jan 4, 2007)

[size=x-small]I am 15.
Here are two things that other people tell me:

I have a great imagination.
I am intelligent.
I can't count.
[/size]


----------



## Rose (Jan 4, 2007)

well um.. i'm 15

i guess. don't really know much interesting about myself
1. i love to draw
2. um.. i was the first caller of the new year to the Funday Pawpet show? ;;


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm 16.

And I'm in a crappy grindcore band (Noble Shark Committee represent.)
And I love me some bears. :]


----------



## Aquin (Jan 4, 2007)

Intelligent people are smart enough to stay away from leet speak.

Leet speak is for n00bs.


----------



## G.M. (Jan 4, 2007)

18.  Woo, I guess.  I've known how to categorize my artstyle for about a year now....


----------



## Icarus (Jan 4, 2007)

17 in ... tomorrow XD .

1.  I love anything scaly with a flaming passion that would make the white-hot intensity of a thousand suns seem like a match.

2.  I built my first model of the solar system out of play-doh and watercolor paint when I was four years old.  It was even  color and size coorrdinated (colors and sizes were correct to a scale  )


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2007)

Since I'm 20 I am too old to be a teen furry, but since I discovered it around 15 I suppose you could say I *was* a teen furry :lol: Shame I didn't come out the online furry closet till recently though, all those years collecting fur art then denying being one when people saw my avatar  what is it with peoples initial refusal to admit they are furry despite meeting the criteria?

Regardless, two things about me.

I have 33 dragon ornaments , I spend too much time on the Internet (check time online in profile)


----------



## FurrySurvey (Jan 5, 2007)

I know of a few. But they're all mutant ninja turtles.


----------



## Stillman (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh god I'm an internet old man in comparison to all of you.  Not old enough to be an internet creepy old pedophile, thankfully.

21.5 hyar.

edit:  Yes I know there will be lots of "you're not old, I'm older than you!" posts.  But dammit I feel old here and that's unnatural for me.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 5, 2007)

Stillman said:
			
		

> Not old enough to be an internet creepy old pedophile, thankfully.



/Yet/.

D:<


----------



## Rose (Jan 5, 2007)

old? hardly in my honest opinion  




> /yet/



ah, i beg to differ if he's reffering to us, as he ages.. we age along with him :3


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 5, 2007)

'Cause I totally was being serious. :3


----------



## Rose (Jan 5, 2007)

then when he's oooold, WE'LL be the right age of pedo-ness  oh fun


----------



## Stillman (Jan 5, 2007)

Rose said:
			
		

> old? hardly in my honest opinion



Yeah, but you were born in the nineties, not the eighties like everyone I've known growing up.  That _blows my mind._


----------



## Rose (Jan 5, 2007)

oh noes, don't do that to your mind, you're not meant to go crazy yet +gives you a ba- adhesive medical strip+


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

lol I was made in the 80s!


----------



## Ruiner (Jan 5, 2007)

Bwarg! 17. 18 in M-rach!

uhm. Facts... and you want TWO?! Jeeze, you ask alot don't you.

Ehm... Monkeys... and... BradyGames.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 5, 2007)

Sevuhn Teen

I'm a Shock Rocker and am working on my costume

I've made no progress XD


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 5, 2007)

Im 14 and probably (if not one of) the youngest in the whole fandom.
I play bass guitar in a un-named band but my low tonned baby has been stolen! And also god must have a sick sense of humour: I love antho art but I can barley pick use a pencil, nevermind draw.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 5, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Im 14 and probably (if not one of) the youngest in the whole fandom.
> I play bass guitar in a un-named band but my low tonned baby has been stolen! And also god must have a sick sense of humour: I love antho art but I can barley pick use a pencil, nevermind draw.



You didn't name that band yet? lol, Band names are very diffavult now X.X I simply used my own name XD


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

18.
~I'm uber great friends with Rowan IRL
~I have a crazy obsession with Tim Curry. Since I was in 3rd grade when I saw him in Muppet Treasure Island. 


(>'.')>  <~ Kirby!


----------



## Rose (Jan 6, 2007)

whoa, he was in Muppet Treasure Island? crazy, man

yay Tim Curry!


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 6, 2007)

Tim Curry's Cool....but not as cool as DETHKLOK...but Tim's VERY close....like just BARELY there....


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

yup! He was Long John Silver.


----------



## Rose (Jan 6, 2007)

hm, then again. i've only seen the movie once, and that was when i was 9 or so..


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 6, 2007)

^No time Time the present to catch up!^


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

lol Durox, that made no sense to me. 0_o


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 6, 2007)

Why not? Rose can watch the movie...now?

What's not to make sense? lol


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

haha oh i get it now. "no time like the present"  I think you wrote "line"
cornfuzzled me.

Definately! Rose should go rent it.  

Sailing for adventure on the big..blue wet thing...


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 6, 2007)

^You're right...I did.....*fixes*


----------



## Rose (Jan 6, 2007)

haha, i will.. when i get to it xD

Cabin Fever is the only song i reconize from it xD


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

Heee. One of the best, if not the best song from the movie.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 6, 2007)

We've got Ca-bin FEEE-VAH!!!


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive got eeet TOoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! *dance*


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 6, 2007)

*Swish Chef Noises* *dancing*


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

Bork Bork Bork! Do doooo dodo doodoo...


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 6, 2007)

woo! nvm what I said before, teen furries ROCK


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

*snort*
dude, wrong thread.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 6, 2007)

*fixed post*

lol...I'm kinda slow today XD


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2007)

About 18~

1. My hair NATURALLY bleaches itself. hardcorly. I'm always being asked whatever I colored my hair this way, and most the times, none believes me about my hair's habit :<

2. I'm Jewish.


----------



## PinkTsuki (Jan 9, 2007)

19. 

1. I've always identified myself as a cat... but I didn't knew what 'Furry' was until two years ago.
2. I own a massive collection of pillows.


----------



## Sarketch (Jan 11, 2007)

mmmyum. I'm 15, turning 16 in march. 

1. For my age, I have an unhealthy lack of RL friends
2. I like it that way.


----------



## brightlioness (Jan 11, 2007)

1. I'm incredibly annoyed at my lack of ability to write a good song that isn't in a minor key (*shakes fist in air* Stupid composing ability! Get with the program!)

2. When told by members of my band to play something funky for a 'jam session', I am incapable. (Buck: 'Play that funky music, white girl!' Me: I can't! I'm not a funky-type person! T_T)


----------



## GothicPaladin (Jan 11, 2007)

19

1 I love Talking Heads, because music now-a-days blows balls.
2 I've been with my mate now nearly four years.


----------



## Growly (Jan 11, 2007)

19, 20 in July.

I am too tired for factoids.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm 16

I fence, am addicted to World fo Warcraft, and am falling asleep as i type this.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 14, 2007)

19 20 next month
 uh
 i sometimes use plurals when refering to myself 
i randomly acidentaly use english accents....
but ive already said those here so uh...
i like nutcrackers they are cool i have a small collection of them...
uh 
i tend to by things that are made in japan just because they tend to be better quality than things made in america.....


----------



## Infinity (Jan 14, 2007)

19, will be 20 in a few months...

Um, I'm a furry.


----------



## Nemphyths (Jan 14, 2007)

Umm. 
16 right now. 

1. I love to rave, my raver name's PUMPKINN. 
2. I HAVE DREADS. YAY.
3.*BONUSSSS* I have a ball pythonnnn.  She's adorable  :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2007)

18, will be 19 this April.

- Loves wolves.
- Draws muscle fur.
- Straight, yet friendly to all gender preferences.
- Likes to chat.
- Gamer.


----------



## Jacek (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I am 17, I will be 18 in 30 days. Some interesting things about me are:

- I love to make fursuits
- My favorite food is sushi
- I am a short bodied female eastern dragon
- I love meeting other furs so if you want to chat I have msn messenger n_n kindeadragon@hotmail.com, thats for anyone who want to talk!


----------



## ~ArkoudoGatos~ (Jan 14, 2007)

Well,I'm 15 and I will be 16 next October!
Um,let's see...I have a very vivid imagination.Quite a few people have said that to me.
Drawing is my one of my biggest passions and I suck at it...
And finally,I love videogames,both playing them and making them(*has RMXP)My fave genre are RPGs.So there you go,3 interesting(?) things about me.Yeah,I know you said 2!^_^
Oh,and before I forget,I tend to babble a lot!


----------



## Icarus (Jan 14, 2007)

17 finally...
*cries* (now all of my friends are turnin 18...DX DX )'=  )

-I have hemophobia (fear of bleeding or blood)
-LIZARDS!!!!!
-I make random non-sequitors for no reason, because of how I think.
-LIZARDS!!!!!
-I'm sorta absent minded.
-LIZARDS!!!!!
-I
-SCALES!!!!!
-I have to rest my hand on paper when i draw sometimes, because I feel like I have a hard time keeping it still...*cry* .


----------



## PsychoPumpkin (Jan 15, 2007)

15, 16 in May (Oh how I love saying that, can't wait to be the few motnhs before my 20th birthday)

1. I'm a _pro_-crastinator.
2. I don't consider photography a worthwhile art form. Sure, there are photos that are nice to look at, but for the most part they don't say anything about the person taking the photos. Art (which includes music) is about expressing yourself through a certain medium.
3. I wear my sun glasses at night.


----------



## tigermist (Jan 15, 2007)

16, turning 17 the 17th day of next month. Go figure.

I vow to drag my sorry but to a con within a year and I'm trying to write some of my own stories. XD not going so well on that I never seem to finish them.


----------



## redguardian (Jan 15, 2007)

i am 16

1. i am good at ddr (heay/oni mode)
2. i make clay art.


----------



## gust (Jan 15, 2007)

im 17

- im a video game freak
- I love the guitar solo in Avenged sevenfold's "Seize the Day"

hows that?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 16, 2007)

Stillman said:
			
		

> Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




D: Ug, stop, now you are making ME feel old as I was born in the 80s too.

Although.. Im 17, yo ;D.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 16, 2007)

gust said:
			
		

> im 17
> 
> - im a video game freak
> - I love the guitar solo in Avenged sevenfold's "Seize the Day"
> ...



You should listen to Steve Vai's "Sweet Surrender" solo ^^


----------



## thegreathamster (Jan 17, 2007)

Age: 17
Fact one: I'm a comic and cartoon geek
Fact two: I can play the guitar (I'm a guitar geek, too)


----------



## Cozmo (Jan 17, 2007)

.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 17, 2007)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> D: Ug, stop, now you are making ME feel old as I was born in the 80s too.
> 
> Although.. Im 17, yo ;D.



No, you're not; you put your DOB as August 7th, 1986 on the mainsite. 

=

k... A polite notice to all not to play games and/or lie about your age, otherwise you will be considered for temporary or permanent suspension from the site, like Cozmo, above. 
Honesty _is_ appreciated, of course... Further deliberate lies/falsifications _will_ result in greater negative action.

Best wishes,
David.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 17, 2007)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> k... A polite notice to all not to play games and/or lie about your age, otherwise you will be considered for temporary or permanent suspension from the site, like Cozmo, above.
> Honesty _is_ appreciated, of course... Further deliberate lies/falsifications _will_ result in greater negative action.
> 
> Best wishes,
> David.




Oh wow, that really made me laugh... out loud.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 17, 2007)

Since we're off topic ^spam^

If you're gonna lie that you're 18...why would you post you're not in the forums? lol


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 17, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Since we're off topic ^spam^
> 
> If you're gonna lie that you're 18...why would you post you're not in the forums? lol



per http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=5716&pid=97654#pid97654

DruoxTheFurrinator
Country/State:        NJ
Age:                      17
vs.
44655   druoxthefurrinator ( <IP addy> )
Stated DOB: October 5, 1988 (presumed false)

s'OK; I already got you, hence http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=5806&pid=97893#pid97893

d.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 17, 2007)

^I did that with permission from my parents to view the Risky stuffs, so I'm cleared legally ^^

Since you have no way to make it so younger people can see teh porno with permission

If you'd like for me to change the age back I'll be more than happy to ^^

I'll change it back until I can clear it up, but I did ask, and she said she's alright with it XD So long as my sister dun see anything

Prolly should talk it over with Dragoneer or somethin'


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 17, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> ^I did that with permission from my parents to view the Risky stuffs, so I'm cleared legally ^^
> 
> Since you have no way to make it so younger people can see teh porno with permission



Correct. Regardless of whether parents for some reason might write us a (genuine) letter to state that it's OK for their 10 year old kid to view adult material, the clearly stated wording on FA is "In order to view mature artwork, you MUST be over 18...".
Please do not choose to rewrite the rules off your own back.



			
				DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> If you'd like for me to change the age back I'll be more than happy to ^^
> 
> I'll change it back until I can clear it up, but I did ask, and she said she's alright with it XD So long as my sister dun see anything
> 
> Prolly should talk it over with Dragoneer or somethin'



There's nothing to talk about. Be caught circumventing the age bar after that has been imposed and you _will_ be considered for banning.

d.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 17, 2007)

Alllrighty then, I changed the age back and I'll wait a year, If ya ban me so be it, I understand why ya would, but I didn't understand the rule completely x.x  I'm not good with rules, I always try to find the way around it w/o thinking, I tell ya, it's from my god damn high school...AND I live in NJ, now I know why everyone hates us, I'm sorry x.x


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Jan 19, 2007)

17 turning 18 in July

CAAAAABIIIIIIN FEEVAA!


----------



## Varg (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm 14, technically.
I love metal and rock.
I'm a contherianthrope and a zoophile.


----------



## PhantomWolfie534 (Jan 21, 2007)

i is 14.
im into Rythm and Blues and Latino music.
im a mix of French, Scottish, Spanish, Irish and Italian
but totally Canadian ^^


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 21, 2007)

Once I hit 20, I'm going to feel so old


- I want to see you smile
- <generic interesting fact>


----------



## thegreathamster (Jan 21, 2007)

(Off topic. Sorry)
PhantomWolfie534, Suphafly, ROCKS! Good to see another Joe Cartoon fan m/ -_- m/


----------



## Rose (Jan 21, 2007)

SUPAHFLY! D:<

hm.. scratch me being 15 x3 i am now 16 from Friday

same facts as before x3;;;


----------



## PhantomWolfie534 (Jan 21, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> (Off topic. Sorry)
> PhantomWolfie534, Suphafly, ROCKS! Good to see another Joe Cartoon fan m/ -_- m/



Yall damn right, Supahfly RULES!!! X3


----------



## PhantomWolfie534 (Jan 21, 2007)

oh yea almnost forgot, turning 15 in april ^^;


----------



## Zoaerven (Jan 21, 2007)

.... Oop. I'm 20.


----------



## Ulfhednar (Jan 23, 2007)

um, I'm 16, 17 in June

Fact 1: I really am an Ulfhednar
Fact 2: I'm an Odinist.
Fact 3: I'm very well-read in matters of the occult.


----------



## thegreathamster (Jan 23, 2007)

Zoaerven said:
			
		

> .... Oop. I'm 20.



Twenty teen? :lol:


----------



## savilian (Jan 23, 2007)

19 and I'm a Half Mech Kitty who work well on space fighter from outer dimension.
I've no points on maths and sports.
And not good on somethin which must use on earth.


----------



## Zoaerven (Jan 24, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Zoaerven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It feels like it. xD; I don't think I'm ever going to grow up.


----------



## Option7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good for you. 
I dont think people should grow up just because they become an 'adult'. Screw that.


----------



## savilian (Jan 24, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Good for you.
> I dont think people should grow up just because they become an 'adult'. Screw that.



Adult are bad...(But itz too late....I had became one....)


----------



## thegreathamster (Jan 24, 2007)

Zoaerven said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said that because my oldest brother always says he's twenty five teen. And my mom is forty nineteen. :lol:


----------



## Stevethefox (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm finally shedding my teenality in march when I become 20 DUN DUN DUN! Oh yeah 2 facts? I'm 6 feet tall and I have a poodle. She's grey.


----------



## Sarketch (Jan 28, 2007)

Might as well add my informations!

I is 15 that I am!

Few facts: I turn 16 in march
I have MPD~ If you don't know what that is, look it up 

Hint: The other doesn't talk, is slow and likes puzzles.


----------



## Vumerion (Jan 28, 2007)

I feel so old, cuz I'm almost 20...


----------



## Sarketch (Jan 28, 2007)

Vumerion said:
			
		

> I feel so old, cuz I'm almost 20...




Don't worry =) Life ends at 36~


----------



## Vumerion (Jan 28, 2007)

Sarketch said:
			
		

> Vumerion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I still have 16 years, lolz...


----------



## The_Pyrex (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I'm 15. 

Two facts.. hrm.

My boyfriend is seven years older than me.
I live in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Sereryth (Jan 28, 2007)

The_Pyrex said:
			
		

> Well, I'm 15.
> 
> Two facts.. hrm.
> 
> ...


*Lmao.*


----------



## Bachydias (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm 17 and most importantly Irish!

Fact one:I loathe cars.I hate everything about the damned tin boxes.

Fact two:I am addicted to Tea.

Fact the third:I spend haif my day writing.


----------



## The_Pyrex (Jan 28, 2007)

Sereryth said:
			
		

> The_Pyrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both are quite laughable, but I didn't think it could cause THAT much laughing ;3 /teases


----------

